# Kitchen Sink Window Height?



## thepawnshop

What is the standard height to the bottom of the window behind kitchen sinks?

I have heard everything from 40" to 48" and I want to put the largest possible window behind the kitchen sink.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom R

I don't know of any actual 'standard' for one, - - but what is somewhat 'standard' is your countertop would be at 36", - - your backsplash would be 4 more inches and you would need to leave several more inches for casings or apron, - - so I would say make it at least 44 inches off the finished floor height, - - that should also leave you a little allowance so your trim isn't 'squeezing' your backsplash . . .


----------



## Joasis

We use 3/0 - 3/0s behind the sinks in our spec homes. If you went any larger, (longer) you would be getting low to the countertop.


----------



## Tom R

joasis said:


> We use 3/0 - 3/0s behind the sinks in our spec homes. If you went any larger, (longer) you would be getting low to the countertop.


Sounds good, - - I would think that's putting you around the 46" range.


----------



## erik edlund

*Window height over kitchen sink*

Hey kids,

Basics... put the top of the window at "80 inches", measure down from that point, then follow Tom R's good advice.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Make it to fit you and a standard window size. We're still working with dimensions that were established back when the average man was 5'10". It's about time that we all grew up.

Our kitchen has two different counter heights. One for 6'2" me and another for 5'4" wife. I cook more extensivly, so I get more space.


----------



## ApgarNJ

no standard height for this stuff, we just did a job where the concrete countertops acted as the window sill. the architect wanted them that low


----------

